
Free software is at risk in the EU - jasonkostempski
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/free-software-is-at-risk-in-the-eu-take-action-now
======
jasonkostempski
"If Article 13, embedded within the proposal, becomes official policy, it will
be impossible for developers to build off of one another's code"

I'm not happy about laws dictating content distribution, but can't we still
host our own content if this passes? All this seems like it will only hurt
content-hosting-as-a-service type businesses, which are typically not libre
and tend to converge into a de facto monopoly. I feel like, if passed, it will
encourage individuals to host their own content and share it via links to URLs
they own. Isn't that something FSF encourages?

~~~
prepend
Even if you host your own web server, this could apply to your ISP. It could
definitely apply to cloud service providers.

I’m not sure how you get around unless we have some new WiFi worldwide mesh
protocol (which would be awesome).

~~~
jasonkostempski
ISP's couldn't function if they had to check all content, and they shouldn't
be able to if SSL works. Cloud service hosts would have to know something
about how the content is going to be used. It's legal to back up my MP3
collection in the cloud, it's just not legal to share it. Even if they make
sure I can't link directly to it, I could write some code to fetch it with my
credentials and serve the bits through a web app I don't even host with them.
And that's assuming the content isn't encrypted before uploading it to the
host, preventing them from analyzing it.

------
beojan
I disagree. Why would it block modified licensed code instead of looking for a
COPYING or LICENSE file?

On the contrary, it could enforce copyleft by detecting GPL code that's made
it into a proprietary codebase (or a more permissive one).

------
qxfys
I am curious about the rationale behind this action... hmm...

